#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  Power electronics handbook ebook download

## Sayantan6

*Contents*

1. Introduction Philip Krein . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1
2. The Power Diode Ali I. Maswood . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  . 15
3. Thyristors Jerry Hudgins, Enrico Santi, Antonio Caiafa, Katherine Lengel, and Patrick R. Palmer . . . . . . . 27
4. Gate Turn-Off Thyristors Muhammad H. Rashid . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 55
5. Power Bipolar Transistors Marcelo Godoy Simo�es . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 63
6. The Power MOSFET Issa Batarseh . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 75
7. Insulated Gate Bipolar Transistor S. Abedinpour and K. Shenai . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 101
8. MOS Controlled Thyristors (MCTs) S. Yuvarajan . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 117
9. Static Induction Devices Bogdan M. Wilamowski . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 127
10. Diode Rectifiers Yim-Shu Lee and Martin H. L. Chow . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 139
11. Single-Phase Controlled Rectifiers Jose� Rodrı�guez and Alejandro Weinstein . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 169
12. Three-Phase Controlled Rectifiers Juan W. Dixon. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 183
13. DC-DC Converters Dariusz Czarkowski . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 211
14. Inverters Jose� R. Espinoza . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 225
15.Resonant and Soft-Switching Converters S. Y. (Ron) Hui and Henry S. H. Chung. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 271
16. AC-AC Converters Ajit K. Chattopadhyay . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 307
17. DC=DC Conversion Technique and Nine Series LUO-Converters Muhammad H. Rashid . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 335
18. Gate Drive Circuits M. Syed J. Asghar . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 407
19. Control Methods for Power Converters J. Fernando Silva . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 431
20. Power Supplies Y. M. Lai . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 487
21. Electronic Ballasts J. Marcos Alonso . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 507
22. Power Electronics in Capacitor Charging Applications R. Mark Nelms. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 533
23. Power Electronics for Renewable Energy Sources C. V. Nayar, S. M. Islam, and Hari Sharma . . . . . . . . . . . 539
24. HVDC Transmission Vijay K. Sood. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 575
25. Multilevel Converters and VAR Compensation Azeddine Draou, Mustapha Benghanem, and Ali Tahri . . . . . . 599
26. Drive Types and Specifications Yahya Shakweh . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 629
27. Motor Drives M. F. Rahman, D. Patterson, A. Cheok, and R. Betts . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 663
28. Sensorless Vector and Direct-Torque-Controlled Drives Peter Vas and Pekka Tiitinen . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
29. Artificial-Intelligence-Based Drives Peter Vas. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 769
30. Fuzzy Logic in Electric Drives Ahmed Rubaai . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 779
31. Automotive Applications of Power Electronics David J. Perreault, Khurram K. Afridi, and Iftikhar A. Khan . . . 791
32. Power Quality S. Mark Halpin and Angela Card. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 817
33. Active Filters Luis Mora�n and Juan Dixon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 829
34. Computer Simulation of Power Electronics and Motor Drives Michael Giesselmann . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 853
35. Packaging and Smart Power Systems Douglas C. Hopkins . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 871





  Similar Threads: Handbook of Automotive Power Electronics and Motor Drives POWER ELECTRONICS handbook by  Mohammad H. RASHID The Power Electronics Handbook - By T. Skvarenia Power Electronics handbook third Edition Power electronics Handbook

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

Thread moved to Recycle BIN

Reason: Sharing copyrighted ebooks is strictly not allowed. Please take care in future.

----------


## kmanthony

Thank you be blessed

----------

